# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Προδιαγραφές Φανών Εισόδου ???

## fanman

Καλημέρα,
Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιες είναι οι προδιαγραφές φανών εισόδου για ένα αλιευτικό καταφύγιο; Κοίταξα στη σελίδα της IALA μα δε βγάζω άκρη.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

Τι εννοείς με τον όρο προδιαγραφές???
Είδος φανού? Χρωματισμοί? Φωτοβολία? Υψος? Αναλαμπές?

----------


## fanman

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση

Γμωρίζω ότι πρέπεί να είναι Πράσινο - Κόκκινο, ότι θα τοποθετηθούν στην μπούκα, σε στήλους. Η εμβέλεια, η φωτοβολία, οι αποχρώσεις ακόμα και το ύψος είναι τα στοιχεία που αναζητώ. Δηλαδή τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να έχει ένα αλιευτικό καταφύγιο ή μια μικρή μαρίνα? Ποιος καθορίζει τις προδιαγραφές αυτές (κανένα ΦΕΚ δεν υπάρχει :Wink: . Πρέπει να ενημερωθεί η υπηρεσία φάρων για ότι τοποθετηθεί;
Παλιότερα στο αλ.κατ. υπήρχαν φανοί σταθερού φωτισμού (fixed δε λέγονται :Wink: .






> Τι εννοείς με τον όρο προδιαγραφές???
> Είδος φανού? Χρωματισμοί? Φωτοβολία? Υψος? Αναλαμπές?

----------


## fanman

Κάτι βρήκα:
Ν.1629/51 Περί Φάρων ¶ρθ.8, παρ.3 :3. 

_Εάν δι επίνειον δευτερευούσης σημασίας ήθελε κριθή ο φωτισμός δια διοπτρικού φανού ως μη απολύτως αναγκαίος δύναται κατόπιν Υπουργικής αποφάσεως, να ανατεθή εις το Λιμενικόν Ταμείον η μερίμνη δαπάνη και ευθύνη αυτού εγκατάστασις και λειτουργία κοινού φανού, λευκού ή χρωματικού φωτός, φωτοβολίας ενός και ημίσεος μιλλίου._

Μήπως γνωρίζετε κι άλλα;




> Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση
> 
> Γμωρίζω ότι πρέπεί να είναι Πράσινο - Κόκκινο, ότι θα τοποθετηθούν στην μπούκα, σε στήλους. Η εμβέλεια, η φωτοβολία, οι αποχρώσεις ακόμα και το ύψος είναι τα στοιχεία που αναζητώ. Δηλαδή τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να έχει ένα αλιευτικό καταφύγιο ή μια μικρή μαρίνα? Ποιος καθορίζει τις προδιαγραφές αυτές (κανένα ΦΕΚ δεν υπάρχει. Πρέπει να ενημερωθεί η υπηρεσία φάρων για ότι τοποθετηθεί;
> Παλιότερα στο αλ.κατ. υπήρχαν φανοί σταθερού φωτισμού (fixed δε λέγονται.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο την εμπειρία μου σαν στρατεύσιμος σε πλοίο της υπηρεσίας Φάρων πρέπει να ενημερώσεις (και να ενημερωθείς) απο τους υπεύθυνους εκει. Απ' ότι ξέρω αν ειναι ένα δημόσιο λιμάνι ευθύνη έχει η υπηρεσία για την εγκατάσταση των φανών. Αυτοί ξέρουν καλύτερα τι πρέπει να μπει, σε σχέση φυσικά με την περιοχή, τους παρακείμενους φανούς, το ύψος κτλ. Να ξέρεις πως το κόστος εγκατάστασης ειναι τεράστιο (οβελός απο ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι), φωτιστικό σώμα, μπαταρίες, καλωδιώσεις, ηλιακά κτλ.
Οι εγκαταστάσεις συνήθως γίνονται μετα τον Μάρτη όταν ξεκινάν τα ταξίδια τους τα φαρόπλοια και προγραμματίζονται τα δρομολόγια.

----------

